# Jelly babies - carbs



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 29, 2012)

How many grams of carbs is there in one jelly baby?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> How many grams of carbs is there in one jelly baby?



5 in Bassett's, not sure about other brands


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> 5 in Bassett's, not sure about other brands



Thanks Northerner. 

Anyone know about the Asda brand?


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 29, 2012)

Both Bassets and Asda's are around 80g of carbs per 100g, so unless the Kelly babies are dramatically different in size, they'll be same in carb count. If you're ally keen to get an exact figure, weigh one jelly baby and multiple the weight by 0.78 for Asda and 0.79 for bassetts.


----------

